# I Want To Get Started In Showing/Breeding....What Comes First?



## mistydaiz (Jan 23, 2010)

I am wanting to get started in showing/breeding Goldens in the future. 
As in, buying show-quality Goldens, taking them to shows, classes, getting the necessary clearances before breeding, etc.
I am wanting to do everything right, from the very beginning and I was wondering how I should get started?
I would love to breed/raise my own Champions, and realize that takes time.
That would mean owning a good stud as well. 
What do you all recommend me getting first?
Several foundation females, or the stud?

I don't want to get several Goldens at once, since I will be spending a lot of time with each one, with training and showing.
But I would like to time everything right.


Does anyone recommend any breeders in Texas that could provide me with good show-quality foundation Goldens, that can possibly win their Championship title, or any conformation titles?

I've noticed several Golden breeders don't have titles on their females, just their males. But I would like to get female Goldens that are good enough to possibly get conformation titles.

Am I dreaming too much?


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in no shape or form an expert.
But if you want to get into responsable Breeding I would get one female tell the Breeder what you want to do with that dog. I also would ask her to show you the secrets of the trade so to speak, grooming, handling in the Breed ring. There are also Handling classes you can take.
Also I would not get several dogs at one time. Focus on one dog and train them properly. Specialy if it's your first dog.
Then getting a Champion title on a Golden is crazy hard I heard. Since there are sooooo many at a dog show and most of the professional Handlers get into the rankings. They know the judges and how to present the dogs. 
I never had a unspayed female so not sure but they lose their coat and look almost naked before welping, (not sure about heat cycles). 
I guess it's easier to get Males to become Champions. 
Also you have to do alot of traveling with your dog to get him to be seen.
I would hook up with a experienced Breeder that can show you the ropes. Otherwise good luck.
All the best,
Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The best thing you can have is a good mentor.

Xcelerate Golden Retrievers

Brandye Randermann
Katy, TX USA 77493
[email protected]
|| About Xcelerate Goldens ||
281-392-9865

Scion Golden Retrievers
Pat Simpson
Austin, TX USA
[email protected]
sciongoldens.com

Glengowan Goldens

Dick & Patti Caldwell
Lavon, TX USA 75166
[email protected]
www.glengowan.com
972-843-3083


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmmm.....

I am not a breeder, yet I think I can at least point you in the right direction.

First, join a Golden Retriever Club in your area. This is where you will learn a great deal from current breeders, and there is usually someone in the group that will consider taking you under their wing. I belong to the Dallas Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club. (just got voted in at the last meeting- yeah!) Also, join the Golden Retriever Club of America.

Questions you may want to ask yourself:



Have you had goldens before?
Have you bred dogs before?
What sort of time/money commitment do I want to make? Showing? Handlers? Breeding? Training? Whelping? Vet visits? Clearances? New Puppy owner support? Equipment? etc.
Can I afford this? 
What are your goals for breeding and bringing more dogs into this world?
Have you been to conformation shows?
Do you want versatile dogs in your line, with combo titles in conformation, agility, hunt, field, obedience?
Will your breeding better the bitch and/or dog you are breeding from?
Talk to experienced breeders to narrow down whether you want a bitch or a dog to start with. (Many times, in order to better the line, you have to go to another bitch or dog outside your own ownership to accomplish this.)


What is my current competition in the area (other breeders) and will I be doing the breed a service by becoming a breeder?
Are you familiar with what the conformation is supposed to be for a golden? 
Do you have resources to help you study that, such as people, books, videos?
Do you have grooming equipment?
Do you know how to properly socialize, temperament test, or prepare a dog for it's future?

Soooo many questions to ask yourself, and so much research to do. Perhaps you know all of this already and have done extensive research on it already, but if you haven't, I'd recommend that before you even think of getting your first golden for breeding.

Good Luck!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I know Dick & Patti, and they having been incredibly kind, helpful, and generous with sharing their knowledge with me. If you live in the general Dallas area, I would highly recommend them. There are others, too, but they are great people to start with!!



Ljilly28 said:


> Xcelerate Golden Retrievers
> 
> Brandye Randermann
> Katy, TX USA 77493
> ...


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure which area of TX you are in, but there are breed clubs in Dallas (as mentioned), Houston and Austin. They would be a good starting point to look at joining and meeting people in conformation. All 3 clubs hold Specialities every year and club members put those on, so if you join a club, volunteering at a Specialty is also a good way to learn.

Here are the websites for each of the clubs:

Dallas: Dallas-Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club

Houston: Golden web

Austin: Austin Golden Retriever Club

Ann
Dallas


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

From my experience if you are more interested in competing in conformation, I would suggest to start with a male. They do not blow coat every 6 months and I find their personalities a little more conducive for the show ring. (although it all depends on the dog.) Heat cycles make showing a female much harder and expensive especially for a novice. 

But first things first, get a mentor and join a local club. You might even convince a breeder to let you foster a show dog for a while and learn about the whole process. 

I wouldn't expect a breeder to give you full rights to a puppy right off the bat, if you have no experience. They will probably require a co-ownership till the dog passes health clearances and gets a champion.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the suggestion to find a mentor. That way, you can get a dog from a person you have a trusting relationship with, and you can get really good guidance from that same person. A forum or a book isn't going to be detailed or responsive enough to really help you do it right on the first try. You need a person who can answer your questions and help you with guidance.

Where have you started looking for breeders?

Whatever you do, do not just start buying up nice looking bitches. You're going to get in over your head really fast, and you'll be asking for major health issues.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Join your local GR club, attend meetings and club functions. You'll get a feel for which type of dogs you like, and which people you like. Then select a breeder from there. Being new to conformation myself, I was lucky to find a great breeder about 25 minutes away from my home. I go over monthly and get grooming lessons, I can board my dog with her, I can call or stop by with questions. I've also been fortunate enough to have my dog's sire and his owner live under 3 hours away. She is also a great wealth of information, support, and help as I begin in conformation. I will not take for granted having two mentors and friends that live close to me and whose dogs I both admire. I have said it before and will again that having a breeder that lives nearby is invaluable as you learn to show your dog.

I also recommend getting 1 dog or bitch and do not get another one untl you've finished the first dog's championship. If this dog can't attain it's championship for any reason, such as faults, temperment, structure, PLACE it in a pet home or in a family member's home. Do NOT keep a dog or bitch that will not finish as if it is your goal to being a breeding program, you need to start with the best stock available. Keeping a dog that won't finish is going to fill up your home with lots of dogs and will take room for those that CAN finish. I bought my boy as a pet and conformation as a hobby. I have no intentions for a breeding program, so if he doesn't finish for some reason- he is always staying. You see, though, that we have different goals and so that is why I recommend what I did. This will also show other breeders that you are committed to conformation and the breed, and they'll likely sell you a pick bitch if you've finished that first puppy.... I'd also recommend the first show dog you get is a male. There is less competition, though fierce, in dogs. It takes less for a major and you don't have to contend with heat cycles, blowing coat as often, and wasting money! 

Also wanted to mention that being a breeder doesn't necessarily mean owning a good stud. Usually the best match for your bitch isn't the one you have. Sometimes that can be the case, but it doesn't mean you have to have dogs and bitches.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help! 
Yes, I have two female Goldens, and I have studied the breed standard for years, looking at pictures, reading, comparing etc....(of course, I'm always learning and I still am) 

I am planning on visiting some of the dog shows happening this month and later this year. 
The dog show I want to visit the most is the Travis County Annual Dog Show, last weekend of October. And I would love to visit some Golden specials, and talk with some breeders, introduce myself.

I live in the Austin area, and have heard of the "big three" Golden clubs in Texas. If I were to become a member of a club, would I have to attend all the meetings, or to vote to keep my membership? In case, I'm not able to attend that day, I might have to skip that meeting or something...

My main joy and interest would be breeding and raising healthy Goldens to the standard. Showing is not my main interest, but I am willing to show, and would love to experience that. I'm not meaning like traveling across America, or being very competitive; but we can drive to the big cities here in Texas to enter in some of the shows.
I agree to buying one Golden at a time, I don't want to get in over my head with three or four Goldens at once....


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm looking for breeders who have bred champions or consistently breed Goldens who win points in shows, that way I'll know that they are producing Goldens close to the standard.
I'm liking Xcelerate's Goldens, and Gower's Goldens. 
Does anyone know about Goldstorm Goldens, Goldenwind Goldens, or Ducat Goldens? I've been looking at their Goldens and what they've produced....
Say that someone has a very nice Golden from great lines, sold as show-quality, and looked close to the standard, about long long would it take to get that dog's championship in America, and more importantly, here in Texas?

I think I read on another thread, that a nice Golden could easily win his championship after a couple of weekends showing in Canada. How about in Texas and America?

I'm trying to see how showing Goldens works here in Texas....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Misty, dog shows in the US are much more competitive and the American CH title for goldens is a difficult and expensive title to get. It doesn't even compare to a Canadian CH.
My suggestion to you is to first join the GRCA. You will receive their bimonthly publication which is 200+ pages of wonderful articles, photos, event reports, club reports, ads, etc. That will give you a real flavor of the competitive world of goldens. 
Most local clubs usually require attendance for one or two meetings to be voted in as a member, and that's it. So I would encourage you to join a local club as well.
No one can make every club function but if you want to get with the in crowd you need to make yourself available.
Now as far as actually getting a dog to show, I 100% suggest you get a male golden and concentrate on that dog and that dog only. Do not even think about breeding but rather challenge yourself to be the best dog trainer and handler you can be for that one dog. If you put in a lot of time and effort and come out with titles on that boy, and have the reputation of being a nice person, in a few years you will have great breeders BEGGING you to take a puppy! LOL Trust me on that one! 
This is a long term commitment. There is so much to learn that you don't even know yet what you don't know. But you learn by doing so jump in with both feet! Good luck.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Getting an American Champion is a huge bench mark for a Golden Retriever enthusiast/hobby breeder. I would check out the points schedule for you region and you can see exactly how many dogs you need to beat just for a major (3pts.) The dog needs at least two majors, and a total of 15 points. And remember you aren't competing against the average dog, you are competing against all VERY well bred dogs, and all come very close to the standard. Often times its all about the judge's interpretation of the standard, not which dog is better. Because you will find, when you win, you will often think another dog in the ring was just as deserving or more so. Its very subjective (and can get frustrating at times). 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/conformation/point_schedule/2011/division7.pdf 

You are in division 7, seems pretty competitive based on the numbers required for points.

Although, does anyone know the most competitive division for goldens? ( I would assume its California) 

Although Canada is a great starting place for the novice handeler, as I am. Its very simple, 10 points (at least one two point "major"), and all dogs and regions have the same points assigned for dogs defeated.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> If you put in a lot of time and effort and come out with titles on that boy, and have the reputation of being a nice person, in a few years you will have great breeders BEGGING you to take a puppy! LOL Trust me on that one!
> .


Yep, it's really quite simple. Get a a dog with an exceptional pedigree. Without hiring a handler, get a Ch. on that dog. Also get at least a UD with OTCH points. Put a Master Hunter on the dog too. Enter your CH MH golden in a field trial and get to the third series, handling yourself, not with a pro. Do those simple, easy things, and people will definately beg you to take their puppies! :

Oh, and you'll get bonus points if you can create cool golden retriever magnets


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Yep, it's really quite simple. Get a a dog with an exceptional pedigree. Without hiring a handler, get a Ch. on that dog. Also get at least a UD with OTCH points. Put a Master Hunter on the dog too. Enter your CH MH golden in a field trial and get to the third series, handling yourself, not with a pro. Do those simple, easy things, and people will definately beg you to take their puppies! :
> 
> Oh, and you'll get bonus points if you can create cool golden retriever magnets


You know I give my simple advice PRO BONO yet no one wants to follow it! LOL

Although I forgot to let you in on phase two, after they think you are so great with your mild success, that morphs into "sonofa....she just won again"

As Steve Spurrier said...."Everyone loves Vanderbilt." (gotta know SEC football to get that one)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you want to breed goldens, you should be involved in some venue showing them.. be it conformation, agility, obedience, hunt tests, etc. Otherwise, why do you want to breed your dog? Why is it worthy? Me personally, I think the dog ring is tougher. I think a male has to be outstanding. From a bitch owner's point of view, only once did I not breed to a dog that wasn't an American CH. I am looking for stud dogs that not only complement my bitches, but in some ways are superior... I look for stud dogs that are not only excellent in conformation, but produce quality puppies...


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Simply breeding should not be its own entity...it should always come second to proving the dogs you want to breed are superior or will improve the breed somehow, meaning competing in some venue should always be the goal, then breeding will just be a consequence of your success.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 23, 2010)

I was also thinking of agility... If it's super hard to get a Ch title for a female, I'm thinking agility would be more fun (if that's even a word) and easier to get agility titles for her, what do you all think? Is it pretty easy to get agility titles with a Golden that loves it?
Would I have to build my own course for practicing every day?
Or even Flyball....

And then showing a very nice male in Conformation.
So you all think getting a male first would be better, to help "introduce" myself in the dog show world? 
I'm thinking of joining the Austin Golden Retriever Club, and maybe the GRCA, only thing is I'm underage, 17, I don't know if that'll be a problem. 
My parents will be helping me out and supporting me with everything.
Do you all think people won't take me seriously because of my age?


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you certainly can be taken seriously. I'm 21 and have been raised around Goldens. I finished my boy in Canada in one weekend (3 shows) at really my first experience. I was the only one at the show camping in a tent. My partner and I and my Sam slept in a 7X6 tent, that was about 3 feet high. It was pouring rain the whole weekend. But it was the best weekend of my life. Everyone is extremely helpful and friendly to me. The more experienced people tend to be very welcoming to younger enthusiasts, because they want you to have a good start. They don't want you to make the mistakes they did. Because in this business there are good ways and bad ways to do almost everything. 

I plan to show him in the states next summer.I am really only available to go to shows in the summer, as my university is so far away from any substantial shows, and most weekends are filled with studying (with my sam by my side). Also I only have income in the summer, and showing is very very expensive, even if you do it yourself. 

I am in school for Mechanical Engineering, but thankfully I have a lot of scholarships so I am not burdened with student loans. But raising a dog is very expensive, all of my income about 8k dollars a year goes into showing, training, grooming, getting toys and treats, food, vet bills, clearances and registering them all for one dog. My parents will help me out to some degree, but they have two show females (and another that is a prospect) to care for. 

At your age, I think its important to think about your future plans for university how you plan to pay for it (if you attend). Also where you will live with your dog if you go to university, they don't allow dogs in the dorms. Also some universities make freshmen live on campus, with only some certain exceptions. 

But I will say I was about your age when I decided to adopt my boy from a breeder. Although he is not my first experience with a show dog, my parents had a female finished in Canada before him. But he is my dog and my best friend. I couldn't imagine life without him. 

but you are welcome to PM if you have any questions or hurdles I came across because of my age. 

(Be prepared to be called "junior")


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Join GRCA. Join local GR kennel club if available, or local all breed club (or both). Befriend local golden retriever breeders. Get a nice male. Really look for someone you jive with well that will be a friend and mentor...and local. It's hard being long distance. Train and show that pup to your best ability.


----------

